# What sort of style is this?



## meety (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi I was wondering how this sort of style is achieved (sorry I have to linked to it)? I was initially asking about a breeder in the breeder section but my question has seemed to turned into a grooming questions so i though best to asking in the correct area.

Also if anyone has pictures of similar styles.

http://www.parispoodles.com/sitebuilder/images/Rundle_hiking-454x336.jpg

Thanks


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a lot of clients who would call that a "teddy bear", or short rounded face and round feet.

I also have a lot of clients who would call that an ungroomed dog... but those are the snotty ones lol.... to each his own I suppose? I think it's moderatly cute but don't have any photo's of standards in trims like that. I do quite a few toys and mini's in similar styles but with fuller faces.

here is the cloest thing I have to that spoo wise and this dog doesn't have a full face, just a mustache


here is kind of a difficult to see pic of one of the toy's who mommy likes a full face.. still not exactly what you posted, but thats the closest I have photos of at the moment.


----------



## meety (Apr 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I have a lot of clients who would call that a "teddy bear", or short rounded face and round feet.
> 
> I also have a lot of clients who would call that an ungroomed dog... but those are the snotty ones lol.... to each his own I suppose? I think it's moderatly cute but don't have any photo's of standards in trims like that. I do quite a few toys and mini's in similar styles but with fuller faces.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for that, I think they look look so cute like that, I love the texture of the hair of the brown dog in the picture it almost looks like he has product in it! lol maybe some doggy hair wax??


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow that is really cute. My male would be a cutie like that though if my female doesn't stop licking the clippers each time I try to do her face she may be like that as it is a mess from a nick on the tongue twice in 2 weeks she has done it now.
He is really sweet looking I am going to show my husband that pic later.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The texture is kinda of determined by the dog, a good (adult) coat will give you a plush texture that is springy and easy to scissor. You can put things like mouse and such in the hair but usally that reserved for grooming competitions or dog shows. I don't have anything special I put on everyday client's dogs.

I can tell you though that the upkeep on a dog with a full face is more involved than that of one with a shaven face. That get all sorts of crud and bits of food in that beard or moustache, it's a little gross. It's also almost always wet since they stick in it thier water bowl. Sooo if you want a full face you need to be commited to combing it out every day or at least every other day. 

Otherwise you end up with this: 

This dog's face is completely matted, the dark hair around the lips actualy formed little dreadlocks (cords) and was really really gross....


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha I would agree it looks a little unkempt and it is personal preference.

Here are some more Standards with full faces.

http://www.breedersonline.co.uk/Dogs/Photos/Poodle-Standard.jpg
http://static.gotpetsonline.com/pic...pies-rescue/pictures/standard-poodle-0072.jpg
http://www.redpoodlepups.com/woodworks.htm/Tasha_0934.jpg
http://imagecache.allposters.com/im...-D~Black-Standard-Poodle-on-Grass-Posters.jpg
http://www.greatdogsite.com/resources/photos/from_owners/Standard Poodle-watermarked-1228343673.jpg
http://canined.com/dogs/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/standard-poodle-dog-grooming-haircut-picture.jpg
http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/1530/PreviewComp/SuperStock_1530R-31065.jpg
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_114/116915328753c2q3.jpg


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i would say thats a teddy bear cut i dont do any like that 
this is a pic i found


----------



## meety (Apr 13, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> Haha I would agree it looks a little unkempt and it is personal preference.
> 
> Here are some more Standards with full faces.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for these photos, i think they look great, my husband is a big fan of irish wolf hounds so you can see why he likes the looks of the full face/beard. Thanks again, I couldn't find any photos other than the one i had.


----------



## meety (Apr 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> The texture is kinda of determined by the dog, a good (adult) coat will give you a plush texture that is springy and easy to scissor. You can put things like mouse and such in the hair but usally that reserved for grooming competitions or dog shows. I don't have anything special I put on everyday client's dogs.
> 
> I can tell you though that the upkeep on a dog with a full face is more involved than that of one with a shaven face. That get all sorts of crud and bits of food in that beard or moustache, it's a little gross. It's also almost always wet since they stick in it thier water bowl. Sooo if you want a full face you need to be commited to combing it out every day or at least every other day.
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for that, thats always something to thing about, i guess the great thing is if it doesn't work we can always trim it all off 

Edit:Also with the texture of the actual hair would that have alot to do with brushin it out vs not, letting it dry natural and blow drying it etc..


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

with the look you want to achive the dog would still need to be fluff dryed and then clipped into the shape after a fue days the hair would naturally go curly


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

What I didn't like when Rufus face got too long was all the comments from people that thought he was a labradoodle.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

maddiek said:


> What I didn't like when Rufus face got too long was all the comments from people that thought he was a labradoodle.


That is the #1 reason my spoos always have clean faces. :biggrin:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

meety said:


> Also with the texture of the actual hair would that have alot to do with brushin it out vs not, letting it dry natural and blow drying it etc..


No, the texture I refered to is really a genetic thing. The way the finished product of the groom looks (curly or straight) would have to do with how the dog is dried after a bath and if it was brushed or not. 

You always should blow dry a coat straight before you clip it, if you clip curly hair it wont be even all over. I have some clients who like curls VS fluffy so for them I blow the hair out straight so I can groom it and get a smooth finish and then mist with water and scrunch with my fingers to put the curls back in. Best of both words.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

maddiek said:


> What I didn't like when Rufus face got too long was all the comments from people that thought he was a labradoodle.



I thought the same thing. I've always like the fuzzy face, but I would hate it if anyone thought I had a "Labradoodle."


----------



## sgraves (Jan 17, 2012)

*Cuddly face*

I think the best part of having a poodle is all the fun cuts you can give them...in the end it always grows back! I have to say I am a big fan of the "teddy bear" or "lamb" look which is how we usually keep ours. We get compliments all the time and strangers ask to take pictures with our dog because they're not used to seeing such a large cuddle bug. I have to say the 'clean face' was my least favorite, but I think that depends on the individual dog's muzzle too. :alien2:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it bad that I immediately thought of Lou ;-) when I saw the clip photo...


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

maddiek said:


> What I didn't like when Rufus face got too long was all the comments from people that thought he was a labradoodle.


Gracie's previous people groomed her at home (not very well IMHO) and when we first got her, people would always ask what kind of dog she was. This is what she looked like when we got her:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She looks like a Terrier with the shaved head and furry face. If that's the look you are going for its cute! ???. But if it's a poodle look you not so much ?.


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> She looks like a Terrier with the shaved head and furry face. If that's the look you are going for its cute! ???. But if it's a poodle look you not so much ?.


I detested that look, literally got her cut 3 days after we brought her home. This is her yesterday:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes that one is much cuter! ?


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

One thing I would say about the teddy bear face is if your dog drinks and then comes and sits on your lap, be prepared for wet trousers. Ember always had the teddy bear face until yesterday, I thought it was really cute but you do have to brush it every day and put up with more water slobber and food crud. Even on a walk her face got soaking from sniffing wet grass. I can see her smiling derpy face much better now too!

Here's a photo of Ember with teddy bear face and shaved face, her colour just looks different cos I cant get a good pic of her colour indoors


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Ember looks beautiful both ways, but I'm in the clean face camp as a preference. Good on you for catching the same expression in both pics for comparison!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

ArmedOptician said:


> Ember looks beautiful both ways, but I'm in the clean face camp as a preference. Good on you for catching the same expression in both pics for comparison!


Hehe, thank you. That's her 'ok I'm ready are you gonna throw that ball or what?!' face. The only way I can usually get her to hold still for a photo is to hold the ball above the camera/ phone


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, yes I would imagine the fury face would collect a lot of water and food stuff. That would get quite irritating. I love Embers face in both pictures (the spark in her eyes ?) but I am a softy for the clean face look ?. 

I have actually really fallen in love with the Bedlington look Killa is growing into. So has the family. It makes her look like a little stuffed toy. So cute! It gives you the fury face look without the beard to collect food and water.


----------

